# I'm officially cleared off Hashimoto's...



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

I suffered from Hashimoto's Disease and hypothyroid for over 5 years. It took me 3 years to make significant progress and get rid of the main hypothyroid symptoms. Meaning: depression, anxiety attacks, fatigue, memory loss and hair loss. I quit my job as I couldn't cope with the pressure (used to be in advertising). But, my antibodies were still a bit high... It was like a challenge with myself to be back to perfect. I just got my blood work back and I'm TOTALLY CLEAR. I don't remember the last time I felt that GOOD.

Total victory over all the crappy doctors and all that adversity.

Funny, but my disease became my destiny; I know so much about the thyroid today, esp about food, nutrition, adrenals and stress management that I became a certified nutrition coach as a result of all this. It really proves that your food is your medicine. Totally new life.

I'm so excited, I have set up a call on my site to share what I did to recover. You can register here and get the call details. I called it "How I Fired Up My Thyroid".

I cannot wait to launch the talk!

Hope to see you there.

In best spirits, Magdalena.


----------

